# [KAUFE] Monitor  (Full HD / ab 21&quot; aufwärts, optimal zwischen 23-25&quot;)



## Luigario (9. November 2017)

*[KAUFE] Monitor  (Full HD / ab 21" aufwärts, optimal zwischen 23-25")*

Abend,
Normalerweise bin ich nur auf der Partnerseite videogameszone.de zu finden, allerdings liebäugele ich momentan auch dem PC eine Chance zu geben. 
Ich brauche allerdings noch einen ordentlichen Monitor. Dieser sollte folgende Angaben erfüllen:

Auflösung: Full HD 1920x1080p
Bildschirmdiagonale: ab 21" aufwärts, optimal zwischen 23-25"
HDMI Port
Guter Zustand, vor allem des Bildschirms

Falls jemand einen solchen abzugeben hat, kann er oder sie sich gerne bei mir melden. Mir wäre es am liebsten wenn der Preis unter 100€ bleiben könnte. Wie fast überall gilt auch hier: Der Preis ist heiss! 
Falls mir jemand auch nur einen Hinweis geben möchte, nach welchen Modellen ich Ausschau halten sollte (welche auch realistisch zu dem Gebrauchtpreis zu finden sind), ist auch herzlich willkommen.


----------



## svd (9. November 2017)

Für <100€ wäre zB ein gebrauchter "BenQ RL2455HM" in Ordnung, denke ich.

Aber, wenn du von der VGZ kommst, also potentiell ein vorwiegender Konsolenspieler bist, hindert dich eigentlich nichts daran, auch den PC an das TV-Gerät zu schließen.
Die 100€ könnten dann zB in kabellose Maus und Tastatur gesteckt werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. November 2017)

Also 22 Zoll Monitore gibt es bei Amazon ja nun schon eine ganze Menge für knapp 100 Euro. 
Z.B. hier: 
https://www.amazon.de/LG-TFT-22M38A...id=1510278812&sr=8-8&keywords=22+Zoll+monitor
https://www.amazon.de/Asus-VS228NE-...id=1510278812&sr=8-2&keywords=22+Zoll+monitor

Ich habe sogar meinen 27 Zöller mit Freesync letztens für nur 150 Euro in einem Sale dort gekauft (war um knapp 80 Euro reduziert). 

Gebrauchte Monitore würde ich hingegen nicht kaufen. TFTs verlieren im Laufe der Zeit an Leuchtkraft und das Bild wird, je nach Benutzung, schon merklich schlechter. Das lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nach also gar nicht, vor allem da 22 Zoll so ein Format ist, das vor zehn Jahren aktuell war, gebrauchte Monitore dürften da also oft schon recht alt sein, wenn sie jetzt ersetzt und verkauft werden.


----------

